#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Изучение раннего Буддизма, через Писания Джайнизма

## Eugeny

Вот в голову пришла хорошая идея, наши дхармовые враги(Джайны), на самом деле наши друзья, так как через их писания можно изучить ранний Буддизм.

Так же пишут тут
http://www.dhammawheel.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=11146
Jaina debate in classical Tamil literature: Tamil epics contain both Jaina and Buddhist representations of each other.

Священные писания Джайнов:
1)11 Angas,Secondary,12 Upangas, 4 Mula-sutras, 6 Cheda-sutras, 2 Culika-sutras, 10 Prakirnakas
2)Karmaprabhrita, also called Satkhandagama,Kashayaprabhrita
3)Jina Vijaya,Tattvartha Sutra,GandhaHasti Mahabhashya (authoritative and oldest commentary on the Tattvartha Sutra)

----------

Германн (07.08.2013), Фил (07.08.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Вот в голову пришла хорошая идея, *наши дхармовые враги(Джайны)*, на самом деле наши друзья, так как через их писания можно изучить ранний Буддизм.


С каких пор джайны вам враги?

----------


## Фил

> С каких пор джайны вам враги?


Не враги, Будда их критиковал.
А изучать историю, это всегда полезно.
Хоть джайнов, хоть христиан, хоть зороастрийцев.

----------

Алексей Каверин (07.08.2013), Сергей Ч (07.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

1. Однозначно никакими врагами буддистам, равно как и любым другим живым существам, включая даже насекомых червячков, джайны быть не могут; кто думает иначе, никогда не слышал о джайнизме правду.
2. Джайнизм не излагается не-бхаратийцам, тем более европейцам. Это одно из основных условий сохранения чистоты передачи этой традиции.
3. Очень параллельные и истории, и принципы в джайнизме и буддизме. Можно сравнить с гипертрофированным буддизмом, где преувеличение - в непричинении страданий всем и каждому из живых существ.
4. Джайны тоже, как настоящие бодхи, никого не зазывают и ни на что не претендуют; они рады, когда им просто элементарно не мешают. Сами же они не вмешиваются в традиции буддизма, и смешения не происходит.
5. Период возникновения сходный. Махавир в инкарнации родил дочь, Будда Шакьямуни в инкарнации родил сына.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Джайнские источники - это интерсно. Согласно буддийским источникам, Махавира попал в нараки в итоге из-за своей неправильной ультраахимсовой практики (а ещё джайны Маудгальяну заказали порешить - и таки порешили - такие вот источники). Интересно, какие подобные казусы есть в джайнистских источниках касаемо буддизма?  :Wink:

----------


## Ittosai

> 1. Однозначно никакими врагами буддистам, равно как и любым другим живым существам, включая даже насекомых червячков, джайны быть не могут; кто думает иначе, никогда не слышал о джайнизме правду.
> 2. Джайнизм не излагается не-бхаратийцам, тем более европейцам. Это одно из основных условий сохранения чистоты передачи этой традиции.
> 
> .


Странно,но как мне показалось джайнизм излагается и европейцам, если они становятся джайнами. Я вот не будучи джайном попал на лекции одной профессорши из Индии которая излагала джайнизм в одном из университетов Бангкока. Сама она джайн. Понятно что объяснялись базовые темы,но как мне показалось джайны не против если в их ряды будут вливаться не только бхаратийцы)

----------

Джнянаваджра (07.08.2013), Фил (07.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Странно,но как мне показалось джайнизм излагается и европейцам, если они становятся джайнами. Я вот не будучи джайном попал на лекции одной профессорши из Индии которая излагала джайнизм в одном из университетов Бангкока. Сама она джайн. Понятно что объяснялись базовые темы,но как мне показалось джайны не против если в их ряды будут вливаться не только бхаратийцы)


Так правильно  :Smilie: 
Знать никто о джайнах и не запрещает. В современном мире джайны даже входят в правительство. Вот мне нравится их дипломатичность и не навязывание своего внедрения, в то же время твёрдость убеждений.
Вообще любые колебания в пределах традиции препятствуют достижению, касается Дхармических религий (это взгляд изнутри; снаружи о христианстве, например, никогда стараюсь не судить). В любом случае это их путь, и оны тверды в нём.
Концентрация в однонаправленности может даже своим примером зажигать и увлекать окружающих, но без принятия сердцем и соответственно без практики - с собой не берёт  :Wink:  
И хорошо и приятно знать и просвещаться. Но одно дело, так сказать, быть туристом [джайны - не секта, они не закрыты], а совсем другое - образно говоря, получить гражданство и познавать изнутри на себе.

----------

Ittosai (07.08.2013)

----------

